# Bilkish issues...



## clarenz (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

I just want to ask.. is there an instance that Bilkish Associates can put me on hold with the immigration? Im currently have some issues with my Du bills. I have spoke to Du personnel but it seems like they are not going to adjust my bills ( MyFamily Numbers ). I told them that if they are going to remove the charge of those numbers I will pay my bills otherwise i wont.

Pls help me...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Oh!!! 

Send a letter to the editor in gulfnews (as per consumer protection law)... they will send it directly to the PRO of DU to answer your questions... PRO office will follow up directly with you...and finish off everything quickly...

Now to your question: 
Yes Belkish Associates can bother you if Du (Debt Collection department) has marked you as a bad debtor... because you have not paid the bills from last 6 months and not willing to communicate.... 

They can block all the services on your name, your spouse's name, your kids name, your cousins name, they can make your any relative in dubai liable to pay the bill by blocking all the services on his/ her name... they can check all documents from your consulate... 

If you find your whole community running behind you... you can assume what has happened...

they do the same with UAE emarati's...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I knew there had been something on this before. 19th October, posted by Tribalmatt. You can see comments from Pamela and myself basically suggesting to contact Du direct.


----------

